# Hgh prices ???



## Sebas2ezz (Jun 20, 2018)

On my last post I asked if test could possibly make an 18 year old slightly a little taller. Probably not if anything it could speed up the process of the growth plates fusing. Anyways has anyone ever taken hgh and experienced a few inches taller say 5’11 to 6’1 or increase size in hand or feet or wrists. And how much did it cost you. No trolls please thanks brothers


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2018)

People are prescribed HGH as children for growth. So yes it works. Not a foot taller just some. 

Thing is, it works if you are somehow deficient. Your height may just be genetic. 

As for cost it varies. Unreliable cheap Chinese shit that's probably fake maybe 250 per 100iu kit.  For real pharm GH 700 to 800 is not unheard of. And you would need MANY of these kits. 

You would do better to just learn to be ok with being your height.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 20, 2018)

Get a few friends and have them tie your ankles to the bumper of a a truck, and the rest of you to a tree! 

Just dont pick any with a lead foot!


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2018)

Kevlin!??? That you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2018)

DF said:


> Kevlin!??? That you?



He wasn't short. Just had small hands.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2018)

if you got 6k in cash and a good pharm hook up..........go for it.  we've already tried to push you off this but you are tunnel vision on it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 20, 2018)

This being only 18 and tripping on height reminds me of young girls worrying about fat..difference is, height is not a fix (that I know of)


----------



## Spongy (Jun 20, 2018)

Stop worrying about height and just get ****ing jacked, you will be fine.  Grow a beard too.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 20, 2018)

Midgets are cool people


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 20, 2018)

Short is the new black.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 21, 2018)

Why do you need to be taller? Is there a rollercoaster you dont meet the requirement for or something?...youre a weird dude..welcome to ug.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Why do you need to be taller? Is there a rollercoaster you dont meet the requirement for or something?...youre a weird dude..welcome to ug.



 Yeah, I think that's why I accepted his friend request, he should be entertaining LOL


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 21, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> This being only 18 and tripping on height reminds me of young girls worrying about fat..difference is, height is not a fix (that I know of)



 Damn you're cute, I like the new pic!  oh and especially the other one where you're wearing bitch mittens LOL


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 21, 2018)

Sebas2ezz said:


> On my last post I asked if test could possibly make an 18 year old slightly a little taller. Probably not if anything it could speed up the process of the growth plates fusing. Anyways has anyone ever taken hgh and experienced a few inches taller say 5’11 to 6’1 or increase size in hand or feet or wrists. And how much did it cost you. No trolls please thanks brothers



 man I really don't know why it's such a urgent issue for you, just  take what you're given and work with it.

 on the other hand if you really that upset with it, then you better get some really good health insurance coverage and make sure  that you're reason is acceptable under their plan and get a doctor to write you a prescription. I've never done HGH before but reading the reviews from guys who buy the crap online versus the ones prescribed it, night and day difference.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Damn you're cute, I like the new pic!  oh and especially the other one where you're wearing bitch mittens LOL




lmfao ..."bitch mittens"...thanks...tired of folks not knowing I'm a female...

and not bad being cute at "50" ...lol


----------



## Yaya (Jun 21, 2018)

U need at least 4 kits of real shit..

Zeek loves rips


----------



## Yaya (Jun 21, 2018)

It depends who's selling it..

Get a legal prescription


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yaya said:


> It depends who's selling it..
> 
> Get a legal prescription



You cant even afford it with a script...

Insurance wont cover shit. My dads on TRT and his doc said he would put him on HRT but its just too damn expensive.


----------



## Kim1 (Jun 22, 2018)

As far as I know, there are some good quality HGH in China, and the price is great. Although it has no labels.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 22, 2018)

The key/secret is getting hooked up with a US lab. All the labs constantly have stock that is "expired" or about to expire. They cant sell it to patience so they sell the expired stock on the black market.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 22, 2018)

MS1605 said:


> You cant even afford it with a script...
> 
> Insurance wont cover shit. My dads on TRT and his doc said he would put him on HRT but its just too damn expensive.



Then steal it from someone who can afford it?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 22, 2018)

I wish I was a little bit taller, I wish I was a baller, i wish I had girl who looked good I would call her


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 23, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Then steal it from someone who can afford it?



That's not going to work out too well in my neck of the woods LOL


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 23, 2018)

Wasr, aye?


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 23, 2018)

MS1605 said:


> Wasr, aye?



Yep, one of my favorites and it's got one of those evil fostech bump fire stocks on it.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 23, 2018)

The ones where you cant actually hit anything?  Good buy......


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 24, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> The ones where you cant actually hit anything?  Good buy......



lmao nah your problem sounds like an operator error to me LOL  All 30 rounds hit a man-sized Target with mine.


----------

